# Caught A Bat From My Backyard !



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

bats are real cool creatures.

nice on for releasing the lil guy


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That was probably the most entertaining and best educational video on bats that I have ever seen.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> That was probably the most entertaining and best educational video on bats that I have ever seen.


Lol


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

LOL
"sucka"


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Our unsung and unappreciated heroes! To think what mosquito populataions might be like if it were'nt for these guys.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

balluupnetme, are you Armenian by any chance?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> balluupnetme, are you Armenian by any chance?


Yup im armenian wsup !


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

that's great man, are you in socal?


----------

